# Cat 257D Any thoughts?



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Im lookingat buying a new Cat 257D track loader. Any imput, reviews? pros cons/ I currently have a 242B wheel loader and want a track machine


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

We just rented a 277D to finish a landscape job of a very soft ground site. My guys loved it. It has the same undercarriage as the old ASV. Not as heavy duty as CAT's compact track loaders but can handle muddier ground and does a hell of a job with snow from what I have read. If you go with the CTL will need to switch tracks for snow removal purposes.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

so for this 257D I would have to switch tracks to plow snow?

Or If I I go for the 259D ctl metal tracks Id need to switch for snow?

Also why is that?


----------



## vtscaper (Oct 26, 2009)

we have a 257 b and 287 and love them both! the oem tracks are fine for snow just not steep inclines


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

classiclawncare;1668242 said:


> so for this 257D I would have to switch tracks to plow snow?
> 
> Or If I I go for the 259D ctl metal tracks Id need to switch for snow?
> 
> Also why is that?


The 7 series machines are fine in snow. The suspension undercarriage along with the track pattern work well.

The 9 series along with all other ctl's (except ASV) need different tracks to push snow. Most, if not all come with the block pattern tracks. To much surface area on the ground per tread block.

Also metal tracks would be terrible on pavement and concrete. Not only for surface damage (cuts, scrapes, grooves, etc) there will be zero traction. You probably would go crazy from the noise and the rough ride as well.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

ok good to know that ill be ok with a 257d for plowing. We dont get much snow but when we do we need to be able to work the machine hard and for days at a time


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

classiclawncare;1668287 said:


> ok good to know that ill be ok with a 257d for plowing. We dont get much snow but when we do we need to be able to work the machine hard and for days at a time


Aside from snow what is your primary use for the machine?

Those ASV undercarriages are not cheap to rebuild. If you want a track machine just because my opinion is your looking at the wrong machine unless you have deep pockets.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

I will only be putting about 75-100 hrs per year on the machine tops. I dont use it a ton but when I need it, I need it you know. So I assume as long as I keep it clean and inside my shop it should last as is for 10 years or more, what do you think?

I use it for landscaping, moving pallets and material around my shop, grading and snow when we get it.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Figure on replacing something in the undercarriage about every 200 hours or so. They're high maintainence but I wouldn't trade my 267 for much else. Own tracks push snow just fine in the hands of a capable operator. Keep it out of the salt as much as possible too.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

So a cat 259 Ctl is not good at all for plowing?


----------



## Armsden&Son (Nov 10, 2013)

Tracks most certainly matter... I have a lot of experience doing removal with Bobcat track machines and the HAVE to have to right kind of tracks.... OEM rubber tracks SUCK!!!! Doesn't matter if it's an incline or not, once the track slides just once, ICE!!!!! I have learned that there are multiple types of rubber tracks, some made specifically for snow... This makes all the difference....


----------



## Biglen (Mar 8, 2014)

My 1st Cat was a 2006 257. I had 1500 hrs on it when I sold it and the tracks had approx. 500 hrs left on them. Then I got a 2011 257 B3 and replaced the tracks at 1100 hrs. due to the crushed limestone I was working in cut up the tracks a lot more. Some of the idlers had chunks out of them but still useable. That being said, I'm an owner operator, I would wash out the track system frequently and watch for rocks getting lodged between the idlers etc... The 7 series tracks have way more traction on snow and even mud than the 9 series. If your landscaping or doing snow removal the 7 series tracks are the way to go, they do NOT cut up the lawn like the block tracks on all the others (except ASV). I just bought a 257D and only have 25 hrs on it.....the jury's still out on this one!


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Biglen-

I ended up going with a 259D. I have put about 75 hrs on it so far this winter. Most of them have been snow plowing. This machine is great and actually my worker that runs it says it has great traction plowing snow. I went with the CTL over the MTL b/c its more heavy duty, and from what the people i talked to said itll have less problems down the road and last longer. We do a mixture of construction, snow, landscape and working at my shop yard with it so the CTL was the best fit. The local Cat dealer manager asked me how much more the CTL was then the MTL I told him they were the same price he said dont even think about the MTL they have a lot more problems. 

I did like the MTL like you said it tears up less, but I felt it wouldnt hold up well for our use. 

How much did you pay for yours? and what options does it have.


----------



## Biglen (Mar 8, 2014)

The MTL costs about $2k more than the CTL here in Canada. The cash price for the MTL is between 60-65k depending on the exchange rate on the dollar. If you got the snow tracks for your CTL it would be better all around except for the ride of the MTL. If you have employees driving the machine the CTL is a better choice. I told them.....fill your boots boys, this is the bosses machine! lol Mine is loaded except high flow.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice! all the options thats the way to go. And they are more up your way, I paid 48k for mine enclosed cab and radio tax and extended warranty included.


----------



## mike ward (Nov 29, 2008)

We have a 257 and just bought another. The tracks should be good for 1500-2000 hours depending on the use. They work well in the snow but not as good as a wheeled machine. The 259 UC is much heavier and better for construction and demo but is too slow for snow @8mph while the 257 and around 10 mph and the 242 is faster yet at 11-12mpn. This is for the 2 sp machines.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

I myself have used my new 259d and my worker has used it more this season, about 65 hrs for him and 5-10 for me and In my opinion this Winter my ctl track machine does a lot better than my 242B ever did and my worker def says this machine is a lot better than my 242B ever was. He uses a 8' snow pusher box and a 10' snow bucket. All of our lots are open lots like lowes home depot and on flat ground as well. The last 4 years he plowed with my 242B so he has had plenty of time in both. im not sure why everyone says the wheeled machines are better? We have had zero traction problems and weve plowed in all conditions. Heavy wet snow, ice under snow, dry powder snow, thick thick snow, ect and nothing has given us any problems.


----------



## mike ward (Nov 29, 2008)

The 259 is still a 8mph machine vs a 242 which is a 11-12 mph machine...huge productivity differences for us. We are pushing a 12 artic boxes a cat 242, cat 247, cat 906. they all work great but keep in mind we don't plow more than 2-4" of snow at any one push.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Got a quote of about 66k for a 257D in Ottawa. Seem reasonable? Fairly loaded machine with the options most would want.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow I dont know pricing in Canada but that seems high. I paid 48k for a 259D with enclosed cab, heat a/c, extended warranty and bucket.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

classiclawncare;1844925 said:


> Wow I dont know pricing in Canada but that seems high. I paid 48k for a 259D with enclosed cab, heat a/c, extended warranty and bucket.


Thats seams cheap. All the machines are more no because of the stupid emission crap that's on them.

I think my 262C was in that range if not a bit more 5 years ago.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

I got mine last December n it was special pricing that month


----------



## bakerproperty (Oct 18, 2013)

We bought a 277 last year and we love it.. Did a lot of resource and the cat was the best multi pourpse tool in our toolbox now..


----------



## South Paw (Sep 1, 2010)

Just Demoed a new 257D. Had a 8' HLA snow wing on it. Real nice machine, excellent ride, new one piece modular cab is much quieter. No lack or power. Seemed a little faster than the 257b3, which I currently have, although they have identical ground speeds. Pilot controls much more responsive than is predecessor. Took about an hour to get used to the handling. Also nice to be able to see the bucket through the side windows, with the new redesigned loader arms. Better for grading. 

Overall, I was very impressed with the machine, not so much with the price tag. Got quoted over 79k for a fairly loaded machine. Everything but high flow and AC. This is over 20k more than what I had paid in 2011 for a B3. Not the best time to be buying new eqt. with the low Canadian Dollar. Also the new tier 4 final engines are really driving up the prices. Haven't fully decided yet, no new units in Ontario at the moment. Has to come from the factory in North Carolina, which at this time, has a limited supply.


----------



## Push (Mar 8, 2013)

peteo1;1668327 said:


> Figure on replacing something in the undercarriage about every 200 hours or so. They're high maintainence but I wouldn't trade my 267 for much else. Own tracks push snow just fine in the hands of a capable operator. Keep it out of the salt as much as possible too.


The above statement that you will have to replace undercarriage parts every 200 hrs. is total nonsense. I own a 247b3. It is a great machine if you are interested in working on lawns, etc. with minimal ground impact. It is also very good in the snow.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Push;1976715 said:


> The above statement that you will have to replace undercarriage parts every 200 hrs. is total nonsense. I own a 247b3. It is a great machine if you are interested in working on lawns, etc. with minimal ground impact. It is also very good in the snow.


You obviously don't use yours then. There's about a dozen of us here in my area that all own these machines and use them for more than landscaping. 200 hours and your doing maintenance and replacing parts. If you're only using yours in topsoil then yes you might get more but as an owner and operator of over 15 years you're flat our wrong. If you use the machines in anything other than topsoil and use them for real construction work, i.e. something other than landscaping, you're replacing undercarriage parts.


----------



## Push (Mar 8, 2013)

peteo1;1976956 said:


> You obviously don't use yours then. There's about a dozen of us here in my area that all own these machines and use them for more than landscaping. 200 hours and your doing maintenance and replacing parts. If you're only using yours in topsoil then yes you might get more but as an owner and operator of over 15 years you're flat our wrong. If you use the machines in anything other than topsoil and use them for real construction work, i.e. something other than landscaping, you're replacing undercarriage parts.


The guy that started this thread was asking thoughts on a new 257. If he buys it he will not be replacing undercarriage parts in 200 hrs., and not 600 hrs, and probably not 800 hrs. Granted the MTL undercarriage is not as durable as the CTL undercarriages and do require more maintenance. You may be replacing parts every 200hrs but you are running an undercarriage that already has hours on it.


----------



## mike ward (Nov 29, 2008)

These machines 257D are 1600-2400 hr machines relative to tracks and UC maintenance.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Push;1977230 said:


> The guy that started this thread was asking thoughts on a new 257. If he buys it he will not be replacing undercarriage parts in 200 hrs., and not 600 hrs, and probably not 800 hrs. Granted the MTL undercarriage is not as durable as the CTL undercarriages and do require more maintenance. You may be replacing parts every 200hrs but you are running an undercarriage that already has hours on it.


So by that thinking new machines don't get hours put on them or wear out parts. Got it. The 259 is the machine to buy because the undercarriage lasts. The 257 undercarriage, whether new or not, will be spitting bearings, idler wheels and whatever else it feels like if you run it in anything other than clean dirt


----------

